# ECA Stack and Anti-depressants



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey

Currently on anti-depressants for depression and anxiety. I was wonder does anyone know if taking a ECA stack will make my depression and anxiety worst or cause my tablets to stop working?

Any experience would be really great.....

Thanks

Ordidge


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Well the Eph will act as an appetite supressant, depression in many cases also supresses you're appetite (or te other eay round) has it affected you in anyway? Caffine, fairly normal chemical found in our daily diets, may give you a buzz. Asprin cant see it affectin any of the illness's?


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

T_Woody said:


> Well the Eph will act as an appetite supressant, depression in many cases also supresses you're appetite (or te other eay round) has it affected you in anyway? Caffine, fairly normal chemical found in our daily diets, may give you a buzz. Asprin cant see it affectin any of the illness's?


I haven't really had a supression to my appetite, if anything I seem a little more hungry..... :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

ephedrine should not be mixed with anti depressants.....I am not sure why, hoping that somebody can explain the science of it all...

I read up on it a few years ago when I first started taking ephedrine, but the only thing linked to it I can find now is this...a copy and paste

Ephedrine should not be used in conjunction with certain antidepressants, namely SNRIs (serotonin-norepinephrine re-uptake inhibitors), as this increases the risk of the above symptoms due to excessive serum levels of norepinephrine.


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

clairey.h said:


> Ephedrine should not be used in conjunction with certain antidepressants, namely SNRIs (serotonin-norepinephrine re-uptake inhibitors), as this increases the risk of the above symptoms due to excessive serum levels of norepinephrine.


Im currently on citalopram which is a selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), but I may consider not taking eph now.... thanks alot clairey.h


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Eph affects neurotransmitters, noradrenaline in particular.

Clairey is right in that do not mix with SNRIs.

Also not with Tricyclic antidepressants, but these are rarely used in medical practice today.

With MAOIs (MonoAmine Oxidase Inhibitors), there can be dangerous reactions and dangerously high levels of neurotransmitter activity so avoid at all costs.

Citalopram is fairly safe, and only an SSRI, and in theory an EC stack once daily or befor cardio a few times weekly shouldnt affect it, especially if youre on a low dose (10-20mg citalopram).

However you may just want to play it safe and give it a miss...?


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

tuna_man said:


> Citalopram is fairly safe, and only an SSRI, and in theory an EC stack once daily or befor cardio a few times weekly shouldnt affect it, especially if youre on a low dose (10-20mg citalopram).
> 
> However you may just want to play it safe and give it a miss...?


Yeh im a high dose (40mg) so prob best I give it a miss....


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

It says on the labels of most fatburners, not to take if you are on anti-depressants,

it may make your condition worse and heighten feelings of anxiety.


----------

